# Beer Festival thanks



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thanks chris and claire for a great weekend and great company on a great camp site and a great BIG hangover and thanks to all the MHF members for making it so great 
chapter (steve & cherry)


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I will second that. We thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and it was nice to put faces to names. You were all great company and the site is a hidden gem. Thanks all
Steve and Helen


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes Brilliant ! We have already booked up to go back there in around 10 days time to use their restuarant. If it ain't on the campsite database it will be by tomorrow morning.

Thanks to Chris for sorting it, to Claire for the hospitality (especially the Chilli sans kidney beans), and all the rest for being a great bunch.

Glad to know you have got back safely, especially the Welsh contingent.

Doreen and Frank 


PS I know Lin has already thanked on the original thread.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Many thanks to you all especially Chris and Claire for making a fantastic weekend (and no rain until we left). Beer and Cider were good, Company was great and the site was excellent. I think there were some sore heads this morning though! :lol: Chris has booked in again tonight for some more punishment. :lol: Hope to see you all again soon and lets do it again if they have another one.

Sonja and Kevin.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

> PS I know Lin has already thanked on the original thread.


Thanks Frank

Glad all arrived safely home, as we approched the Podimore roundabout on the A303 there had been an accident , one of the vehicles was a small MH don't know if they were involved or witness' just hope no one was hurt.
Regards Rich and Lin


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For those that were puzzled by my reference to a members bar song (the discussion took place about 1am :roll: ) here is a link.>Click<


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Finally got everything sorted at home (grass cut, tea cooked, tree cut down...) and able to log on

What a great weekend!  

Many thanks to all - esp. Chris for organising.

As others have said - good to put faces to names and meet the real people rather than our "virtual personae"

(Amazingly) We got home OK - I was one of those who was suffering a bit this morning. :roll: 

I blame the Laphroaig!! (and the 3 o'clock finish)

We are definitely up for a repeat performance though and Denise was really pleased to be with such a nice bunch of happy campers - she had been a little apprehensive of meeting so many new faces.

This was our first trip in the van and we could not have done better.

See you all soon I hope.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

A fantastic weekend! Your thanks are welcome, but we must also say a big thankyou to all of you. What a great bunch!

02:00 Saturday morning and 03:00 Sunday morning! Thanks to Frank for the Laphroaig which was superb and may become my favourite!

Have got back, emptied the tanks and parked up. Will sort out the pictures later so the rest can see what they missed.

Must go and book Shepton and order the two Lafuma chairs (Thanks to Bruce for telling me how good there are and Sonja for letting me try hers)!

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Piccies as promised:









Sonja and Kevin (Red Sonja) Getting into the spirit of things!









The Blues Brothers take off band









Two lines of luverrly beer with Steve (Max123) Drooling!









Dorren (Mrs Sallytraffic), Lin & Rich (Lindyloot), back of Steve & Helen (MAX123)


















Sonja telling me what she thinks of my photography!









Bruce and Mrs Bruce on the right with son (Kijana) Sonja and Kevin in the middle. All trying to make a big decision! Which beer now!









Dave and Deniece (Harley Dave) contemplate dancing to The Blues Brothers









Steve & Cherry (Chapter) enjoying the great Blues Brothers who kept us entertained until they had also drunk too much!









Frank (Sallytraffic) 'You want to dance to this!'









Revellers









Lin & Rich (Lindyloot) Pose for the camera









Frank and Sonja, 'ere you, we'll have no paparazzi here, clear orrff!









Late night revellers









More late night revellers trying their best to wake up the rest of the camp site!









We really did stay up until dawn was just coming over the horizon! Sorry about the quality of the pic, I forgot my tripod!









A few trucks and Dave









The gang!

A great time had by all!

Regards

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Frank is a cricket umpire right ?



sorry i wasnt there ((

dawn breaking, sounds like a normal night 8O


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just so as he's not getting off scot free


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Call yourselves photographers!!!! 20 pints should still = sharp photographs.

Your punishment is to organise another weekend and get it right this time..........


stew


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi chris great photos post them in the photo gallery and thanks again for the meet we will let you do it again 
also let know when 
there back 
chapter


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Cracked it, my first album! Only the same pictures, but will do it this way in the future:

Woodbridge Beer Festival

Regards

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

G2EWS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Cracked it, my first album! Only the same pictures, but will do it this way in the future:
> 
> ...


Just added a few more, they went to the beginning of your album Chris  , needed to get rid of some overhead wires first.

Woodbridge Beer Festival


----------

